# Saved from the 'tip'



## tblo163

Recent posts relating to "quality"instruments prompted me to relate an experience about 2 years ago.A friend was clearing a cellar prior to demolition and found an old violin case,which he thought I might find interesting.The catches & hinges were rusted solid and the covering (snake skin?) was disintergrating.After a few applications of easing oil, I managed to open it.Inside was a 3/4 violin,bow and accessories and because of the tight fit of the lid.there wasn't a speck of dust on it.It had the original gut strings and the only thing wrong was the sound post had fallen,which was no problem,I've re-fitted many over the years.and after a quick clean and polish it looked great.It was a copy of the Stradivarius made in Checkoslovakia about 1919,there was a spare E string in a packet priced at 1 shilling and a carton of Franz Lehar-Kolophon rosin.After fitting some quality strings,it played beautifuly,I had been teaching young students on a couple of Stentors,and this new addition made all the difference,in fact my grand daughter"claimed"it for her own.So quality does make a big difference!


----------

